# Is a 2002 Colnago Dream B-Stay worth $800?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi guys -

I'm looking to buy a road bike in Italy to use while I'm there. I'm having a hard time finding something, but came across this bike. He wants $800 shipped ( shipping is probably about $75 alone ) to my house in Italy.

I'll be buying this bike sight unseen. I need something to being my base while I'm in Italy on vacation.

Here are some pics he sent me:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

$800 for the entire bike? Brand new, I believe those frames were going for $2,500 in the US the last year they were manufactured, which I think was 2008. If the frame was in pretty good shape and the $800 was for the entire bike, I would buy the thing in a heartbeat. Me being me though, I would e-bay all the Shimano on it and replace it with Campy, but that is just me. I really like that paint job too. NL38 is what it is called. Funny thing is, I thought that paint job was only offered for the first time in 2004, so the frame might not be as old as you think. Then again, I might be wrong.

Here it is on a C50, which I believe was offered for the first time in either 2004 or 2005. The other world champ paint job is PR38. You can do a google search to find out when the NL38 scheme came out, or maybe somebody on here knows the answer. Maybe post it as another thread.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> $800 for the entire bike? Brand new, I believe those frames were going for $2,500 in the US the last year they were manufactured, which I think was 2008. If the frame was in pretty good shape and the $800 was for the entire bike, I would buy the thing in a heartbeat. Me being me though, I would e-bay all the Shimano on it and replace it with Campy, but that is just me. I really like that paint job too. NL38 is what it is called. Funny thing is, I thought that paint job was only offered for the first time in 2004, so the frame might not be as old as you think. Then again, I might be wrong.
> 
> Here it is on a C50, which I believe was offered for the first time in either 2004 or 2005. The other world champ paint job is PR38. You can do a google search to find out when the NL38 scheme came out, or maybe somebody on here knows the answer. Maybe post it as another thread.


Hey, thanks for the quick and detailed reply.

This bike is in Italy, so I'm not sure if A. The owner knows what he has ( although I'm pretty sure he does ) , and B. if the models/years are the same as here in North America.

Originally I was looking to only spend about half that, but with the poor conversion rate, and the just the type/condition of bikes you get for the $500 price point, I've been looking at more expensive bikes.

I'm also looking at an older Willier Tiestiena. I know this is the Colnago forum, but I'm sure there ( perhaps you too ) are people that know vintage bikes. They want $600 shipped.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It ends up being what you want and can afford. I spent $1,500 to build up a POS Cannondale CAAD5 with Veloce/Centaur to keep at my in-laws in Florida. I ride it maybe once a year for a week. For me, $1,500 was cheap. With that said, I am thinking about upgrading the frame to a used Colnago because I REALLY hate that CAAD5.

As far as looks go, I like the Colnago over the Willier. I just cannot stand that paint scheme on the Willier. Now, the Campy components on the Willier would be a plus for me. Thing is, it is much easier to change components than to have a frame painted.

If the Dream was in my size and you decided not to go with it, I would see if he wanted to mail it to me so I can use it in Florida. Probably too nice a paint job to keep at my in-laws though. Thing is, that frame is huge for me since I ride a 53 traditional.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Go with the NAG, it's every bit worth $800 for the complete bike!


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

What size is it and will he ship to the US? I'd be all over that in a heartbeat if it were a 57.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

I've also been looking at this Colnago - a VIP 2000. I can get it for about $100 less, and it's certainly in better condition.

I'm unsure about the sizing of Colnago ( 53x53 ) versus my Specialized Tarmac (54cm).

What do you guys think?










































Thanks for all the help/advice.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The first Colnago with the World Champ colors is much larger than 53x53, that is for sure. I even think that the blue & white one might be a 53 seattube measured c-t with a 53.5 top tube. I ride a 53 traditional which is 53 x 53.5. Seems to fit me pretty well. I'm just under 5' 9" with a 31" inseam. I know that does not tell you everything about fit, but it should help you. What are the seat tube and top tube lengths on the Specialized? I went through this process 4 years ago and can no longer remember how Specializeds are sized. Since buying my first Colnago, that has pretty much been it with the exception of a Bianchi and that CAAD5.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> The first Colnago with the World Champ colors is much larger than 53x53, that is for sure. I even think that the blue & white one might be a 53 seattube measured c-t with a 53.5 top tube. I ride a 53 traditional which is 53 x 53.5. Seems to fit me pretty well. I'm just under 5' 9" with a 31" inseam. I know that does not tell you everything about fit, but it should help you. What are the seat tube and top tube lengths on the Specialized? I went through this process 4 years ago and can no longer remember how Specializeds are sized. Since buying my first Colnago, that has pretty much been it with the exception of a Bianchi and that CAAD5.


According to the spec sheet on the Specialized website, the seat tube ( center of BB to top ) is 51. The horizontal tube measurement seems to be from the center of the steering tube to the back of the seat tube ( does that sound normal ?) . 

From the seller, the 53 x 53 measurement is center of crank to center of top tube. Horizontal tube is measured from center of seat tube to center of steering tube.

He claims that the frame is for heights 5'7" to 5"10. I'm 5'7" on the money.

The titanio ( original bike I posted ) I'm not sure about the frame size. Still waiting for the seller to get back to me with it. It does look large, and after the seller sent me some more detailed pics, there is quite a bit of minor scratches, flakes ( I heard this is typical of titanium frames from Colnago ), and just general blemishes. 

Thanks for all the help!!

ETA:

My inseam is 32"

ETA2:

The frame on the first one in World Champ colors is 55.5


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

At 5' 7" you are not going to fit on a 55.5, if that is even the correct frame size because Colnago never made a 55.5 unless it was custom.

If I remember correctly, the Specialized frames are sloping top tube frames. What you need to figure out is the virtual horizontal tube measurement. Alright, I went to Specialized's website and it looks like the virtual top tube measurement is 54.8 for the 54 frame. That is a long top tube and wouldn't work for me unless I used a 10 or 9 cm stem. The 55 frame might actuall work for you if you need that long a top tube. I need a 65 cm reach which I accomplish with a 54 or 53.5cm top tube with an 11 cm stem.

Do you know what your reach is?


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Do you know what your reach is?



Yeah, I have a bunch of reach numbers from my fit, but I think the following is the one we need for discussion:

Handlebar reach: 520mm

*Tip of saddle, horizontal to handlebar top.*


----------

